# Lithium battery upgrade



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Why do they paint the terminals red? I noticed my battery is painted red. But they were messy and painted most of the top of the battery and areas around the battery.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

KillerDad said:


> Why do they paint the terminals red? I noticed my battery is painted red. But they were messy and painted most of the top of the battery and areas around the battery.


its not paint, its an anti-corrosion spray


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Need to work on securing the battery. That might be OK for seeing if the car and the battery will get along, but I'd want it changed before the week was up.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> its not paint, its an anti-corrosion spray


huh ok.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice, lifepo4 is a pretty solid tech right now, and shaving 40 lbs from the car is definitely worthwhile.

Several of the high end sports cars have Li variant battery upgrades available, it's slowly starting to spread out replace lead -acid chemistry SLI batteries. 

I'll def be switching when the time comes(Braille brand, I've used them before),
My only critique with yours besides the previously mention mount, would be that's only a ~25Ah battery, spec is more like 60, and I didn't see if that's it's equivalent rating or how that company rates capacity or accounts for the difference between SLA and LiFePo4


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

That could come back to bite me, but at least LiFePO4 doesn't self-discharge and it charges faster than lead-acid. So I may be alright.


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

@Ma v e n I took your advice and bought a flat bungee to hold the battery down. This is the exact bungee I bought: https://www.amazon.com/Reese-Secure...546279790&sr=8-3&keywords=reese+secure+bungee

There wasn't a great place to clip the bungee, so I drilled two tiny holes in the battery holder and looped a zip tie through them. Now the bungee clips on easily.

The car has been starting great, even in the Texas cold. It's not suitable for really cold weather, though (like below 30*F).


----------

